# Clicking/popping noise Concern



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

So i did make an earlier post about this
I took petrie out of his cage last night and i was noticing a click/popping noise (like how it would sound if you were to pop your knucles , maybe just not quite as loud) I checked him this morning and i did not hear it, however now he is doing it again. i am afraid it is a respiratory infection of some sort ( i am paranoid because i have had two ferrets die in the past due to this)
but what some are saying is its normal or his him trying to poo or digest. i am just kinda at a loss... Hiccups maybe? i dont know if they get these
He seems fine and is squaking about as usual preening himself ect ect. 
His droppings seem normal and he does not have any discharge from anywhere. 
Has anyone else experienced this? i am still doing research on it in the avian medicine site. I am not sure if i can take him in just yet due to finances at the moment.
Suggestions? comments? something? anything? AHHHHH
Thanks in advance


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would be really concerned if he is making clicking noises while breathing, even if it is off and on. Can you put your ear against the front of his chest? Or on his back (at the top), if you can hear clicking while listening, you will need to have him seen asap.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

It seems to be if he is cold like his body tenses up, i have an apointment set up for him. But he is not showing any other signs of respitory issues. But better safe than sorry. Thanks


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Hope your cookie monster is all right.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Virtue


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i just figured it out... it is Petrie wanting a kiss... i realized this as i asked him if he wanted a kiss he made the sound and touched his beak to my nose indicating he wanted a kiss!!! haha silly bird had me really worried.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Lol hope they didn't charge you when you canceled. Good to hear he's fine.


----------

